# Selling my 6x8 Wacom Graphire 3 - $30



## asswinder (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm trying to raise funds to move so I'm selling pretty much everything I own. I have a 6x8 Wacom Graphire3 tablet with usb cable and pen, but I lost the wireless mouse and cd that came with it (however since it's usb most newer systems won't need the drivers. If you have problems, though, you can get them from here (select Graphire 3):

http://www.wacom.com/productsupport/select.cfm

It's this version:
http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-Graphire3-6x8-USB-Tablet/dp/B0000C4DWQ

but mine is dark blue.

I'm asking about $30 + $7 domestic first class shipping, more for intl. I'm willing to negotiate though. It will ship out of Raleigh, NC USA and I only accept paypal, though my paypal account can accept debit and credit cards. You can use this to start the process (you don't need a paypal account to use it) by going here:

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...8f5a5f5ae42e71cf8ee1e36038233149a658e6082cfca

and putting in my paypal address, poe@worldweave.net


Thanks!

Mods, if this isn't allowed please move to the appropriate thread, thanks. I was torn between this and The Black Market, but it's art supplies, not art, so...


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Feb 26, 2009)

Really?  How long have you had this?  what sort of condition is it in?


----------



## asswinder (Feb 28, 2009)

hmm, I think I've had it 2 or 3 years, but I barely used it so it's still fine. i can take a photo if you want. I'm selling it really low since I really just need the money and the graphire 4's out now, so :/


----------

